# grilled fruit



## 13spicerub (Jun 12, 2008)

got a BBQ coming up. thinking about grilling some peach halves and pineapple slices.


anyone have any recipes or other fruit thats good for grilling?


----------



## supervman (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm gonna hit the sack soon or I'd look it up. 
Go to foodnetwork.com 
Giada AND Rachel Ray both make versions of this. 
First off I'd search for Stone Fruit (since that's what they seem to prefer to call them) then try grilled fruit and maybe balsamic fruit. Mike Ciarello has also done a version as well. 

They use balsamic and sugar I believe. I've had it before and it's great and easy.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would just grill them up strait and then make a caramel sauce. Place a piece of fruit on a plate top it with a scoop of ice cream and coat with sauce. mmmm yummy


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 12, 2008)

Supervman is right on, any "stone fruit" will do..I prefer nectarines....with vanilla ice cream right off the q...now many say the natural sugars carmelize...but I think they need a little help with some additional sugar...
I think Bobby Flay (my hero) has some good grilled fruit recipes....yummy...


----------



## supervman (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. Flay does it a lot. 
If you haven't tried some reduced balsamic with it DO SO. 
It's really good. 
Nother wave of storm kept me up.

Giada: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._33810,00.html 

Rach: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._37527,00.html

Paula: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._31250,00.html 

I think I've seen Bobby brush his with simple syrup then grill em. 

And as I recall, some folks make it/serve it with Prosecco Wine so search for that as well. 
Hope this helps
SKOL
Vman


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 20, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I would just grill them up strait and then make a caramel sauce. Place a piece of fruit on a plate top it with a scoop of ice cream and coat with sauce. mmmm yummy


Sounds great


----------

